# BMW - The Ultimate Injured Veterans' Driving Machine



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Great article!! :thumbup: This isn't about an actual PCD. It's about the men and women at the PCD and BMW and I thought y'all would like it and it would be appropriate to post it here (even if it is a cross-post) in recognition of them.

At the request of the Injured Marine Semper Fi Fund, an aid organization, BMW donated instructors, cars and the use of its track for a special two-day driving retreat last spring.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/24/automobiles/24VETS.html?_r=1&pagewanted=1&oref=slogin


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great article! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:

I feel certain that the PCD team had a memorable couple of days. Good for them


----------

